# Capuccino Cheerios :)



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm eating Honey Nut Cheerios with 1/2 coffee 1/2 milk and a touch of cream. Call me a weirdo. Not bad I tellya 

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

WEIRDO!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Is that what they're doing for fun these days in Minnesota, Kuan?
New ways to eat cereal. Yum. 

Monkey in 85 degree L.A.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
are you by chance related to my husband's family?  they've been eating cheerios in coffee and tea for years! my husband even has the kids eating them in their tea! for some reason i just can't eat them that way myself!!  
kat


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

Everythink of selling it, those coffee drinks are supposed to be a hit in the states.
iced cafe cheerios!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

TEA?!!? Now THAT... is weird! 

Kuan <looks at his cereal>


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

To each his own Kuan.


I eat my cereal in milk but keep the bowls in the fridge so they stay cold. I hate cereal in warm milk.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

As is the case with humor. Some get, some don't, but it's hard to say who does or doesn't.

Kuan


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I don't like cereal, but I eat muesli with orange juice instead of milk.
It's the way my grandpa always made it for me, and now there's no other way.:lips:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I knew someone who was lactose intolerant and ate cereal with fruit juice on it. Your way is _definitely_ less weird and more palatable.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Growing up, I had a friend who was lactose intolerant so he used to eat his cornflakes with apple juice on them. but for me, it's 2% milk all the way.


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I just remembered a teenage favourite: cornflakes with cream and sugar.:lips:


----------

